

Show HN: Shift for Android – Photo filters made by you - rharter
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pixite.shift

======
qu1mby
This looks brilliant! Wish I had an android device to test.

This would be great on iOS 8, which allows developers to bake photo editing
tools and custom filters into the stock Photos app.

~~~
kaolinite
It is available on iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shift-photo-filters-
designed...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shift-photo-filters-
designed/id939767518?mt=8)

Not sure if it integrates into the photos app, however. That would be good.

------
liquidmetal
How do I add a new control point? Are you using opengl for the filters?

